# New Generator



## xred (Dec 4, 2016)

Lookin to buy a new Generator and 6 circuit transfer switch
Was leaning towards the Champion 100203 11250/9500
Local costco has them in stock
Only issue I have is just bout everything I own has electronic in it
From my new 96% Ruud furnace down to my dlink router
Mostly worried about the furnace water heater and fridge all have electronics.
I realize an invertor should produce cleaner power but from sounds of 
the genertors in my subdivision non are invertorsand
and I have never heard of any one having an issue.
How clean are the newer Generators with AVR's?
My second more paranoid choice is a Kipor ig6000h but it is 3x the price
and for as often as it will get used, probably 5 times a year not sure it is worth it.
But one blown circuit board or more would make the kipor well worth it.

I do have access to a dranetz power meter was thinking of getting the Champion from 
Costco, loading it up and measuring the power delivered.

So guess I have a few questions
How good is the AVR in the Champion?
Do you really need an invertor gen with newer generators having 
built in voltage regulation, the generator would only be about 60% loaded?
How reliable is Kipor (never heard of them?)

Any thoughts advise would be appreciated


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

My primary generator was built in 1971 and is a 3kw Generac. I don't worry about my electronics. I went 5 days a few years back without any problems to date.

Most electronic devices use switching power supplies. They work over a wide range of voltages and frequencies. My boiler also has electronic controls, a Munchkin, and runs just fine. 

Lots of people over react. Just make sure you never run out of fuel with a load on your generator.

Just my opinion, forget about a 6 circuit transfer switch. Put in an interlock, from your panel manufacturer if you can find one. It's cheaper and lets you run ANY circuit in your house.


----------



## xred (Dec 4, 2016)

I would put in an interlock
but they are not legal in Canada


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with aandpdan, most folks overreact and overbuy. The power coming into your house is far from "inverter" clean, subject to spikes, surges, dips, etc. I use a "garden variety" Generac 5500 with no issues from any electronics. 


Also agree with using a lockout, you'll be kicking yourself if you ever have an extended outage. What is "critical" in a short term outage changes with duration, critical is still there, but suddenly, it would be nice to drop your upright freezer for a couple of hours and power something else. e.g. Why limit yourself to six circuits when you can have all the breakers available? Cheaper, much easier to install, etc. Here's a video which explains how they work. I don't think the video stresses enough that the interlock is a mechanical device which prevents the "main" and the genset breaker ever being closed or "on" together.






 

Good luck


----------



## xred (Dec 4, 2016)

totally understand the lockout
but as I said it is illegal in Canada...ie you can't buy them at homedepot in canada.
I checked when I started this journey.
Was also debating on getting one from the States but the fact it isn't legal if anything happens
they will blame that.
I know guys who back feed panel now using just a dryer plug and thats fine but
I am often out of town so want it safe and easy for wife too.
So I will be using a transfer switch of some sort.
Considering we went 13 days without power during the last ice storm without a generator
a neighbor came by every other day with a 1kw generator to run our gas hot water tank
so we could shower. (we have a wood stove)
If I find I would like another circit it is easy enough to switch them or add..

Think I will skip the invertor for now though and just get a regular gen with AVR
I will load er up and monitor it using the Dranetz...sounds like a good youtube vid.


----------



## daddy2kids (Jan 25, 2017)

When I go camping I always have my inverter in case of emergencies. 
It's very useful and convenient to use in case of emergencies.
I use it to charge my phones or laptops.
At home, I use an inverter/generator as my backup power during blackouts.
It's useful especially when you have work that has deadlines.
best generator.
It really helps a lot when unexpected blackouts occurs at night.


----------

